

The Psychology of Doing Nothing [video] - DiabloD3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9zWLDfysis

======
hownottowrite
Transcript print-friendly version:
[http://www.gresham.ac.uk/print/10021](http://www.gresham.ac.uk/print/10021)

------
unclesaamm
Something indirectly touched upon is the roots of procrastination in certain
types of perfectionism as well. The more you expect yourself to achieve a
perfect result right off the bat, the more fear you have of starting.

